# oldest horse you ever rode ?



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

Just wondering whats the oldest horse you guys ever rode??? =P


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

around 25... that old girl worked pretty hard to, me and my cousin loved to gallop around te ranch. haha.

there was a horse at the barn that was 29 and still going strong...he died from colic though


----------



## LoverofHorses (Jan 3, 2010)

Oldest horse I've ever ridden is our 21 year old gelding Bud.


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

Two years ago my sister and I rode my mom's 29yr old mare for the summer. We just did short rides, she was completely sound to lope and stuff though. 

Before that, I learned on my mom's gelding who was 26 when I started and 30 When he was retired. He passed away at the age of 34 when he broke his hind leg.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

You guys will love this.....I knew a gal with a 42 year old gelding. She used him for her son's Gymkhana horse. He took good care of two-year-old Carter, and she was nice enough to let me walk around on him. I didn't go any faster than a walk though. I was too scared I'd lame him up. He died last year at the age of 43, of colic.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Arthur, my 22-yr old. He acts like a 5 year old lol


----------



## aussiegirl1989 (Jul 4, 2010)

my first pony was a little welsh pony given to me at 31. Being our first pony my sister, cousin and I took turns riding her almost every day. She was a sprightly little thing. She was put down when she broke her hip later on in the same year I got her.


----------



## kigers4ever (May 31, 2010)

The oldest horse I ever rode was a 16hh paint gelding that had a sway back that would make the Niagara River look like a shallow ditch. He was 32 and still going strong. At 35, he coliced and died. He was the best old boy you could ever ask for.

R.I.P Cheyenne


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

oldest horse i've ever ridden. was the 30 soemthing year old mare who just had her last foal in march. she is sound at all gaits and has impeccable endurance. her gaits are a little rough though lol especially her lope! the colt has taken alot out of her so we are porbably gonna wean early and fatten her up real good.

there is a horse at the pasture with an unknown age but she is supposedly in her 40s i've never ridden her but a few people have. she seems to have pretty bad arthritis and her bag foot twists when she walks making her gaits funny and she never seems to go past a trot, and she never stays in a trot for long, maybe a few strides at the most.


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

My sisters horse, Ressie, died at 38 and we rode him a few weeks before he passed. If you never looked in his mouth, you would have never guessed him to be over 15. He didn't have a tooth left when he passed.


----------



## Just Ruthiey (Jul 12, 2010)

Um... lets see. She was 25 & was just off the race track, no joke. She was a handful. She later passed away that year.


----------



## Pro (Apr 23, 2009)

37+ Sam our Thoroughbred gelding, and I'm still taking him out on the trails!


----------



## veganchick (Mar 4, 2009)

When I was little and didn't know better I rode a poor 32 yr old schooling horse.... He was so overworked! Poor guy I think I jumped him around 3 feet, too

But I rode a very spirited 22 year old mare the a few years ago and she could run!


----------



## Pinto (Mar 31, 2010)

I rode one of my friend's horses who is 29. 
38?! That's insane for a horse! Although, I've heard of horses living into their 50s..


----------



## reachthestars (Jul 2, 2010)

My friend owned a 45 year old pony that I rode once . He was an awesome little guy, tons of attitude - if he took offense to the farrier he could throw the him into the wall. It was downright impressive.

I also used to trail ride a wonderful 33 year old arabian gelding. He could go w/t/c and would have gone all day if you would let him.

There was also the 30 year old ex pony club lesson pony. He was a full welsh, and quite the show pony back in the day. He gradually became just a beginner pony, but still liked to go out for a rip... I remember galloping him once and wondering why it felt like he was about to fall over, turns out he was bucking the whole way . He was put down just over a year ago due to colic at 35.


----------



## Lovehorsesandrunning (Nov 10, 2009)

When i was about 7 or 8 i rode my cousins 33 years old appaloosa, just walk and trot now hes 38 and hes doing okay just not ridable..


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Ummm, Bishop, he's 24


----------



## Frankiee (Jun 28, 2010)

ahha thats awesome so the oldiest horse so far is 45 xD lol. Old horses are the best ;P


----------



## HorseOfCourse (Jul 20, 2009)

I rode a 32 year old ex-rodeo horse...he was AMAZING..he still jumped and would do anything for anyone.


----------



## ridesapaintedpony (Apr 14, 2009)

28 year old. She lived to be 30.


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe (Sep 8, 2009)

My riding instructors 35(the vet guesses probably older) paint mare who's still alive and kicking, as well as her 32 year old Tennessee Walking horse mare who died 3 years ago.


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm thrilled to hear about TB's being well into their 20's and early 30's and still strong and healthy! That's assuring!

21 and still counting  My guys is 21 years old, an OTTB and the love of my life 

This picture was just taken yesterday. He's still rockin' the house!


----------



## kindredspirit (Jul 9, 2010)

An older appy of 26 years...and he had some spunk left in him!


----------



## drafteventer (Jul 6, 2009)

Umm our old mare, Brandy, I think she's 25-ish years old, but the vet says that with her teeth she could live another 20 years! lol


----------



## AngelWithoutWings54 (May 24, 2010)

A little Welsh pony called Ralph. He is now 37 and still giving lessons to small children.  I go and visit him every now and again.


----------



## Curly_Horse_CMT (Jun 8, 2008)

My pony gelding was still being ridden by me in his fourties, and was pulling the cart in his fifties


----------



## horselover3543 (Jul 13, 2010)

my oldest horse i have ever rode would be a horse named picky he was in fact picky but he was 15 years old! he was also my first horse ive ever rode.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

wow, the oldest horse I've ridden was an ottb mare that's around 13 years...and a Clyde (first ride ever) when I was 5 that was about 14..I've been riddin all the younger horses xD Im ridin a 9 yr old now. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

Barney was 24 (?) the last time I rode him. He was sold to a girl when he was 30 and at a local show we saw them and he threw her off! Cheeky ol' boy


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

My mare is 30, I hopped on her once last year, but she's pretty unsafe due to arthritis/injury so she's completely retired from all riding (including kiddy pony rides). 

My advisor in college had a client with a 50 year old horse that was still going strong. I believe the oldest documented horse was like 62? 

http://factoidz.com/old-billy-the-worlds-oldest-horse/


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

Wow.....there are some old horses here. At first I thought Stoeka was fairly old, but just listening to the ages of some of these horses....wow.... :grin:

Anyway, the oldest horse I've ridden was Stoeka, my sweet baby. She was 26 years old (this year) before she passed away. Up until the last moment she was strong and fighting, but we think the bilary she had just a few weeks before she died just weakened her heart.

Just last year she got a second place prize in 40cm class. She loved jumping. :smile:

R.I.P. Stoeka....


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I really haven't ridden many older horses. I honestly cannot remember ever riding a horse consistently that was older than their teens. My horse that I grew up on was retired at about 19 or 20 due to severe arthritis and complications from an old injury. After that, I always got my brothers hand-me-down horses that were usually in their early teens. When I was 14, I started training my own horses so whenever one starts getting older, there is usually a new colt needing rode so the older one is either retired, sold, or moved up to be my step-mom's horse and I start riding the youngster.


----------



## sbe77 (Apr 8, 2013)

30y but I was 5 it was a Shetland and we were on a nice slow 30m hack at a riding school through the forest


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Late teens?


----------



## destinywaitsaturdoor (Feb 20, 2013)

Between 30-34.

My first horse was 30 when he died, and I rode him (walking only, lol) 2 days before he died. The horse I learned to ride on died when she was 34, but I don't remember how long I spent riding her (I was 8) so she was anywhere between 30 and 34


----------



## TBforever (Jan 26, 2013)

tom is 30, in vid and pic

please excuse my jumping its my second time and i still suck LOL


----------



## Kotori (Jun 18, 2012)

Sugarbear is 37 this year and he is my main horse (I don't own him though). He is a little chubby bubby. Only thing I don't do with him is jump. He was retired from jumping at 35.

Diamond is 41 this year, but I barely ride him. his bony back makes it easier bareback. 

Monkey was 40, but he got a parasite that caused neurological problems, and he had to be put down :-( Guess what his owner said? "Thank god that horse finally died. He was getting expensive." she tried selling him like a week before he died- for $3,000.


----------



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

32 years, an ex barrel horse and probably still would race if you let her. I didn't ride her a lot when she was older as I out grew her. Taught tons of little kids to ride walk, trot.


----------



## aliliz (Dec 24, 2012)

My mare is in her mid-to-late 30's. Best estimate is 38 ish. She's still going strong and I ride her 3+ times a week


----------



## tinaev (Dec 2, 2012)

I rode my friend's Arabian a few times before I got my own horse. She's 35 this year and her owner just decided to retire her. Just last year they were cantering all over, doing team roping and all kinds of things. She's an amazing horse, very gentle and sweet but she has a lot of get up and go.


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

17yr old


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

The majority of the horses that I have ever ridden have been in their 20's

However, I think the oldest would have to go to Spanky. Rode him in lessons every week till he was 28.

That boy was worth his weight in gold and could spend lesson after lesson toting beginners and advanced riders around. He unfortunately passed away due to health problems when he was 30. :-(

When I get my first horse, whenever that may be, it would be an honor to own one just like Spanky.


----------

